# homemade bows...lets see em!



## J0nathan (Jan 10, 2009)

hickory backed oak longbow weighing in at 45lbs at 28 inches









hickory with oak belly english longbow that pulls 55lbs at 28 in









Fabric backed oak gift english longbow that pulls 30lbs at 28 in









My first bow, glass backed oak, pulls some ungodly amount like 80lbs, 10 layers of glass pulled the weight up like crazy  

Good luck on your bow, I would reccomend that you start by building a longbow, just follow this link Hickory is a great choice for a first bow, although you can't go wrong with oak boards, they go for a dime a dozen. Anyways, good luck, I assure you that after building one bow you will not want to stop.


----------



## Elkforbrains (Oct 4, 2007)

*bows*

Great pics of some nice bows, Thanks. Lets see some more.


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is a couple I have done. The black glass one is for sale and the one with the elkhide grip is my daughters ipe selfbow.


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

My latest two, the "Brother bows". Both unbacked hickory (from the same board) with walnut and purple heart in the risers. One is 72" & 45# @ 28" the other is 70" & 50# @ 28". Self made flemish twist strings as well.


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is a turkey feather backed osage bow I made last summer. This was my first attempt at making an osage bow, and probably my last.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Only pictures I have at the moment is of the bamboop backed Osage bow I made for my brother. 

Some of the other ones (almost all of them lol) is over at the Young Archers Forum under the 'Selfbows' thread.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's my second bow; maple backed with clothe.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry, no pix... they wouldn't be too interesting yet. I've got an Argentine Osage stave (72") and a nice hunk of Bocote for a riser, and will be on the hunt for a nice hunk of bamboo next. Gonna be makin' a reflex-deflex long bow with a flemish string, tillered for split finger shooting. 

As much as I love my new Martin X-200, I can't wait to learn how to make my first long bow. Oh, yeah... I've got a buddy who's gonna walk me through step by step... he's made a number of nice bows already... and they shoot VERY WELL !


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

PSUBowhunter said:


> Here is a turkey feather backed osage bow I made last summer. This was my first attempt at making an osage bow, and probably my last.


Ok? I'll bite... why have you given up on Osage?


----------



## zooloo (Mar 29, 2009)

:mg:really nice bows guys!!!


----------

